

Senator makes twelve LoveINT case details public [pdf] - sehugg
http://www.grassley.senate.gov/judiciary/upload/NSA-Surveillance-09-11-13-response-from-IG-to-intentional-misuse-of-NSA-authority.pdf

======
revelation
Right.

So case 1. Misconduct happened in 2004 when an automated system blocked him
from searching for information on his own telehpone number. Only came to light
in _2011_ , 7 years later. Either nobody checks these automated blocks or they
are not even logged. Retired, DoJ _declined prosecution_ , and the internal
review apparently didn't manage to order any disciplinary action within a
year.

Case number 2. Retired without disciplinary or legal action, referral to DoJ
was merely _discussed_. Again, investigation only began two years later based
on self reporting.

Case number 3. The _legal arithmetic_ yields _foreign_ for _foreign national +
US citizen_. Any interaction with foreign nationals will render all of that
communication fully recordable and accessible by anyone, without apparently
any meaningful audits. Another self report.

Case number 4. Only came to light because the victim had both (1) suspicion
and (2) access to government officials with the right position in the chain of
command.

Case number 5. Misconduct spans _two years_.

Case number 6. Another polygraph self-report.

I don't even want to read any further. There seem to be no audit systems at
all in place. The only system in place is the one that, hilariously, self-
selects for terrible employees: _the polygraph_. Smokes and mirrors from the
20th century. And this is just the ultra high level view, the tidbits that
make it to senators.

------
glesica
Life imitates art, the more of this stuff that comes to light, the more
"American Dad" appears to be an accurate portrayal of the intelligence
community...

------
spydum
So as LoNG as you resign after being caught, no harm, no foul.

------
danso
Incident #9 is a little puzzling/surprising to me. It says that the employee
performed text queries on various SIGINT systems. In one such case, he claimed
to have searched for his own name to see if anyone was talking about him.

So what kind of search and archiving power do the NSA systems have here? All
phone conversations translated into searchable text?

~~~
stephengillie
How long has Google Voice provided free voicemail transcription to anyone who
signs up for it?

